# Space for YB



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just a quick question, I need to split my current loft so that I have a section for my YB in the next month or so. The current loft is 6 X 8 but the way the nesting boxes are I could only make a section maybe 2 x 6 for the ybs and I fell that way to small. How long can I keep new borns with the breeders with out a lot of trouble. I'm planning the new loft in about 3 months but want to start flying the yb before then. Maybe I could build some breeder pens before then it that would work our better. Looking for your thoughts and addvice.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I have had all my birds together for 3 years with only one problem its harder to get the right ones out in the aviary to fly them.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Just a quick question, I need to split my current loft so that I have a section for my YB in the next month or so. The current loft is 6 X 8 but the way the nesting boxes are I could only make a section maybe 2 x 6 for the ybs and I fell that way to small. How long can I keep new borns with the breeders with out a lot of trouble. I'm planning the new loft in about 3 months but want to start flying the yb before then. Maybe I could build some breeder pens before then it that would work our better. Looking for your thoughts and addvice.


When I had my old loft everyone lived together, But as shadey said its kind tough to seperate to fly specialy with your guys being white


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

OK then I will hold off on trying to devide this little loft. We are leg banding all of the breeders so we can tell them apart. I think that will help. I will just have to crate the yb before we can fly them no big thing.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

If your willing to build breeding pens why not just another loft? Use your current loft and turn it into two 6 x 4 sections (cocks & hens) or leave it the way it is, and build another small 8 x 4 loft or something...


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

First To Hatch said:


> If your willing to build breeding pens why not just another loft? Use your current loft and turn it into two 6 x 4 sections (cocks & hens) or leave it the way it is, and build another small 8 x 4 loft or something...


I agree here. If you have the space and cash build another loft!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Guys we are going to build PalamaII this spring 13x18 three 6 x 10 section and keep PalmarI as is. I was looking for away or if I needed to devide the new YB from the breeders untill #2 was done. I trhink we will just let them hang out for now.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm in the same situation as you. Until I add on or build another which is my plan...my current loft is the same size as yours. It's divided in half into two sections. The breeders on one side and the youngsters on the other. I enter through the YB section and that's where the trap is which creates the landing board on the aviary which is also divided. The breeders enter their section of the avairy through an additonal opening in their section. My thought was that if I'm trying to train and fly these babies, I can't do that if the the prisoner parents are in the same section. Seems to be working well so far. These youngsters need to get on with things before they're too strong in the wing to settle. As time progress's both sections will be YB's which I can divided by age or whatever, and the new loft will be OB's and Breeders. Hope this makes some kind of sense.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

That is kind of the plan. I just not sure the way I built this loft how I could br in a devider and still make it work. The fastest way would be to build some breeding pens and move my breeders. I think I could do that in just a few days I only have 4 pair so that could br done simply. That would free up PalamarI as a fly loft untill the other one is built.


----------

